# Cable box and TV on timer for vacation



## Pupsmom (Nov 6, 2008)

I am going on vacation and need my TV to go off at night, come on in the morning via a 24 hour timer. I have a Comcast digital cable box.

At first, I put the cable box cord into the timer; the cable box came back on; the TV cord (plugged into the back of the cable box) stayed where it was, and the TV did not come back on in the morning. I had to use the TV remote to get TV in the morning.


So I called Comcast Cable. And they told me to take the TV plug out of the back of the cable box and put it in the timer, leaving the cable cord plugged into the wall at all times. The TV turned off right on time last night, but once again did not come back on this morning.

Is there anything else I can try? I only have 2 more nights to try before I leave. I need help!

THANKS for any responses you can offer!

Pupsmom


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The short answer: nope. Any TV I've ever seen needs to be actively turned on to power up. Simply plugging and unplugging (what you're doing by inserting the timer) doesn't do it. Most modern TVs have a timer but that usually only turns it off not on.


----------

